# Just got a job at Ulta!



## CoverGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

I just got a job at Ulta!




I know probably nobody here will care lol but I'm super-excited &amp; was wondering if any of you have any advice about working there or product recommendations for me. I have tried Bare Escentuals, &amp; alot of the drugstore products, but not a whole lot else. I'm supposed to just wear makeup sold at Ulta while I work. They sell lines like Bourjois, Lola (which I've been meaning to try for the longest time just because of the packaging lol), Smashbox, ect.


----------



## Chaela (Jul 31, 2007)

Is the Ulta site down or something cause I can't bring it up? Congrats on the job though


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! Some Ultas sell UDPP, so that's definitely something to look into if you don't use it. I also LOVE their MMU. Smashbox is a good brand too. Some Ultas also sell Sexy Hair Concepts, which I happen to be a fan of their products. Maybe just go in the store one day and browse to see what strikes your fancy. Ulta sells a lot of good brands.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG I'm super jealous too! I looked on their website and they're hiring at my Ulta for beauty consultants that only require a HS diploma and some knowledge of the products. And MUA which obviously requires a cosmetology license and I'm still working on the plans on when I'm going. I really wanna work there tho. My husband said "you already have a job" so I don't know. I think I'd be to shy and intimidated that I know nothing about the products. Except a few smashbox.

Congrats, have fun!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies! All of you rock.



I'll definitely check out the lines/products you told me about. I've always shopped at Ulta for hair &amp; skin care (I also love the Sexy Hair Concepts line btw.



), perfume, &amp; lots of various other things that they sell there. It's just the makeup that unfortunately I don't know much about. I'm sure I will have lots of fun working there though. I get a 50% discount on all salon services Monday through Thursday, which I am so happy about. I think all my paychecks are just going to go right back to Ulta. lol


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2007)

What a great job, congrats!


----------



## han (Jul 31, 2007)

i dont have any advice but still wanted to congrat you.


----------



## speedy (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey! Congratulations! I am soooo envious!!! If I worked there, I would never have a paycheck because I would spend each and every paycheck there! LOL. How much is your employee discount?


----------



## chloemisspretty (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats. I worked at Ulta before and I hated it probaly because it was the one in Houston in the Galleria area and we were constantly busy and we had alot if stuck up diva attitudes customers and employees. But U lta eyeshadows rock.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 31, 2007)

right on girl! smashbox has some good stuff! well good luck woth your new gig~aloha


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your new job!

If you must know, I LOVE Ulta! You're a very, very lucky girl!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Woo! Grats!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 31, 2007)

that sound awsome congrats


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! I'd be in big trouble if I was in there working! LOL Good luck!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

congrats!! First hand on Urban Decay... I'm jealous!


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

why in the world would think no one cares? girl, congrats and can i use your discount? (just kidding) lol~ i'm so happy for you and make sure to budget. you can really go crazy in that place! keep us posted on what's new!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 31, 2007)

Girl, that's AWESOME...I just want to work there so I can use my paycheck for makeup!!! That's a fab job.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! Check out NYX, Urban Decay, and Too Faced!



I love their products. Studio Gear is pretty good as well!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 31, 2007)

awesome. Have fun at your new job.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2007)

yay ! that's so great for you, congrats !!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I LOVE ULTA. It is so awesome how they sell both high-end and low-end products.


----------



## Manda (Jul 31, 2007)

That's awesome, Ulta is one of my fav stores!! Oh and since Aquilah bought up UDPP- they have it in their ad right now for $25 for two tubes, sale ends saturday!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Ulta is like Home Depot for women.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 31, 2007)

LUCKY!!! I am mad jealous right now! I would love to work there or Sephora, but their not hiring in my area! But congrats anyways!


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations!

You should definately check out some Urban Decay shadows while working there! I also love love love Smashbox products... I swear by their primer!


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey! Congratulations! I am soooo envious!!! If I worked there, I would never have a paycheck because I would spend each and every paycheck there! LOL. How much is your employee discount? Thanks!



Yeah I seriously think all my paychecks are going to be spent there! My employee discount is 25% off everything in the store, &amp; 50% off all salon services, but only Mon-Thurs unless I work something out with a stylist. 
Thanks you so much for all the congrats &amp; advice everyone! Like I said, all of you rock!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 1, 2007)

congrats, wish we had Ulta here


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2007)

well we dont have ulta in australia as far as im aware but it sounds awesome. Congrats on the new job. I dunno what to suggest, but bourjoursie is a pretty broad range, and so are some of the others you mentioned so you're not doing too badly - i have friends that work at clinique and clarins - they have much smaller ranges so its hard not to wear other brands to work just for a change



enjoy your new job


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats!! We don't have Ulta where I live, so I am not real sure what its like. But if its like Sephora then I would be ecstatic!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Thank you girls!





Today was my first day working there. I was nervous, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

Love the store!! Good luck.


----------



## poca_ini (Aug 12, 2007)

Aw dont be nervous, have fun!



I love shopping there.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Ulta in Orlando is great. I still love Sephora though!


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats on the job


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2007)

Awesome! I just got hired at Ulta too





Awesome discount ne? I can't wait to get my hair shampooed, I refuse to get my hair cut because I cut it myself, but I love getting my hair shampooed and my scalp massaged.

Ahhhh ._.


----------



## semantje (Aug 19, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## hs769 (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratadulations on your new job.. Thats great news. we dont have an Ulta out here yet but we have a sephora. I tired to get a job there once.. They only advice I have is dont spend your whole paycheck there.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 19, 2007)

I see this thread's a little old, but congrats anyway and hope you like the job!!


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 24, 2007)

^ Thank you guys for all the congrats &amp; advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like it will be a fun place to work.





I have never tried but heard that Bourjous and Smashbox are excellent cosmetic lines.


----------



## stardustfairy (Aug 24, 2007)

Most of the employees at my Ulta appear to be really snobby and stuck-up, otherwise I'd apply there for a job too. I hope all of the employees at your store are nice and fun to work with. Let us know what you get with your employee discount!


----------

